# Frogs for beginners



## Tyl3r (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi everyone. 
I am looking to extend my collection and want to get some frogs.
My questions are:
1. What frogs are good for beginners? 

2. Will they go in a 30cm x 30cm x 45cm exo terra enclosure? If not, which size exo-terra enclosure will I need? (I want to stick with exo-terra if I can as they look good).

3. Does anyone keep there frogs in this size enclosure?

4. How do you filter the water?

5. What substrate should I use?

6. Can anyone post some photos of there set-ups?

7. I have heard that some frogs don't need UV? If so, do the species you a recommending need it?

8. Does the water need heating?

The rest I can research myself (unless there is some conflicting info on the subject).

Thanks, 
Tyler


----------



## NickGeee (Jun 23, 2013)

Brown tree frog or spotted marsh frog-
I have used coco peat, sphagnum moss and coco peat with these guys.
I used uv but not sure if it is something that is a must have.
I didn't heat the water as the tank got around 25 deg.

Good luck, will get a setup pic soon.


----------



## NickGeee (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## KristenJ (Jun 23, 2013)

1. Southern brown tree frogs
2. Yeah
3. I keep 1 in that size.
4. I dont I have a small water bowl and change the water daily. They aren't really big on swimming.
5. Coco peat
7. No, they don't need UV
8. No, no heating.


----------



## Tyl3r (Jun 23, 2013)

KristenJ said:


> 1. Southern brown tree frogs
> 2. Yeah
> 3. I keep 1 in that size.
> 4. I dont I have a small water bowl and change the water daily. They aren't really big on swimming.
> ...



Thank you for your advice! Could you post a pic of your set-up please? How big do they grow? How big does the water bowl have to be?


nickg, thanks for you advice. 

Thanks, 
Tyler


----------



## Tyl3r (Jun 23, 2013)

Can the Spotted Marsh Frog live in a Nano Ex-Terra?


----------



## Leasdraco (Jun 23, 2013)

Yes and the spotted marsh frog doesn't climb. You can use a dish of water for them but they are sensitive to water quality.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 23, 2013)

I have 6 spotted marsh frogs in a 3ft aquarium, half water half land. They mostly just hang out in the shallow water an this is where i have placed their hides.


Rick


----------



## Tyl3r (Jun 23, 2013)

I was going to keep 1-2 Spotted Marsh Frogs in an Exo-Terra 12" x 12" x 18" (30cm x 30cm x 45cm) with moist coco peat with a large Exo-Terra Water Dish (210mm Long 170mm Wide 70mm High (< copied straight from the amazing amazon website)..) with plenty of fake plants (hanging on the wall for hiding spots, will also provide plants on the ground). Will this set-up be ok?


----------



## Tyl3r (Jun 23, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> I have 6 spotted marsh frogs in a 3ft aquarium, half water half land. They mostly just hang out in the shallow water an this is where i have placed their hides.
> 
> 
> Rick



Post some pictures of you set up? Would love to see and get some ideas!


----------



## Tyl3r (Jun 23, 2013)

Is it hard to grow live plants?


----------



## KristenJ (Jun 24, 2013)

This was my old Southern brown tree frog and Spotted marsh frog tank.


----------



## Snowman (Jun 24, 2013)

Frogs for beginners... My first frog was a 1970's rubber Kermit the frog. It had wire in the arms and legs to make different poses. Sadly the wire was its undoing and it ended up poking out of the arms and legs.... Oh how I loved the smell of that frog. Great first frog


----------



## Tyl3r (Jun 24, 2013)

KristenJ said:


> View attachment 291757
> 
> This was my old Southern brown tree frog and Spotted marsh frog tank.



Thank you KristenJ. Nice set up! Have you got any new pics?


----------



## Tyl3r (Jun 24, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Frogs for beginners... My first frog was a 1970's rubber Kermit the frog. It had wire in the arms and legs to make different poses. Sadly the wire was its undoing and it ended up poking out of the arms and legs.... Oh how I loved the smell of that frog. Great first frog



I couldn't agree more with you Snowman.. Sorry for your loss.. Would have been devastating!


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 24, 2013)

Tyl3r said:


> Post some pictures of you set up? Would love to see and get some ideas!













Rick


----------



## Tyl3r (Jun 24, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Rick



What are those 2 white pipe looking things in there?


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 24, 2013)

Tyl3r said:


> What are those 2 white pipe looking things in there?



They hold up the false floor, just some pvc pipe cut to size. Frogs can not get under there as it is all screened off.


Rick


----------



## Tyl3r (Jun 24, 2013)

Ok that is a good idea!


----------



## Leasdraco (Jun 25, 2013)

Tyl3r said:


> Is it hard to grow live plants?



Its pretty hard to keep plants alive in any kind of terrarium.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 25, 2013)

Leasdraco said:


> Its pretty hard to keep plants alive in any kind of terrarium.



Have you even tried?

I have a maidenhair fern in with my spotted marsh frogs and a peace lily an calathea with my red eyed tree frogs, these plants are thriving.

Most indoor plants go fine in frog vivariums.


Rick


----------



## Leasdraco (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes, without much success now I go with plastic foliage. the plants end up withering due to lack of light, trampling or dampness.


----------



## KristenJ (Jun 25, 2013)

Tyl3r said:


> Thank you KristenJ. Nice set up! Have you got any new pics?


This is what my two brown tree frogs will go in soon (just trying to get the moss to grow over first).



And this is what theyre in now (same dimensions as you asked about) 


I'll take a picture of my marsh frogs tank later but its 50/50 water/land. Sand, filter, driftwood, pebbles, bamboo and a few hides. It's nothing special haha.


----------



## KristenJ (Jun 25, 2013)

Tyl3r said:


> Is it hard to grow live plants?


As said peace lilys do well. I've had them in most of my tanks. Mondo grass, baby tears (aquatic and ground cover form) and creeping fig are good ones too


----------



## Tyl3r (Jun 25, 2013)

Do the spotted marsh frogs spend a lot of time in the water or will a large exo terra dish be ok?


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 25, 2013)

Tyl3r said:


> Do the spotted marsh frogs spend a lot of time in the water or will a large exo terra dish be ok?



Mine spend about 90% of their time in the water, the other 10% is when its feeding time.


Rick


----------



## Tyl3r (Jun 25, 2013)

Will the large exo terra dish be ok then? They don't grow too big do they ?


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 25, 2013)

Tyl3r said:


> Will the large exo terra dish be ok then? They don't grow too big do they ?



Around 5cm roughly. A water dish should be fine but im not sure if it is best or not, mine have always been in a half/half tank.

These frogs are well suited to ponds and dams due to their love of water, they just float an croak their heads off. 


Rick


----------



## Tyl3r (Jun 25, 2013)

Ohk, might have to get a 2-3ft and have 1/2 water 1/2 land..  Thanks guys.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 25, 2013)

Tyl3r said:


> Ohk, might have to get a 2-3ft and have 1/2 water 1/2 land..  Thanks guys.



Could even make a paludarium setup for them if you wanted to, alot nicer looking them a half/half.


Rick


----------



## Tyl3r (Jun 25, 2013)

What is a paludarium setup? Never heard of it..?

Edit: Never mind, I forgot about google images :/ lol.. Would they be suitable for that kind of set up though? How would I set up a land area?


----------



## Tyl3r (Jun 25, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Could even make a paludarium setup for them if you wanted to, alot nicer looking them a half/half.
> 
> 
> Rick



Something like this?


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 25, 2013)

Yep, depends how creative your are and how big ya wallet is 


Rick


----------



## Tyl3r (Jun 25, 2013)

I am only 16 so my wallet isn't that big lol


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 26, 2013)

Tyl3r said:


> I am only 16 so my wallet isn't that big lol








This is shaping up to be a $500+ project for some frogs.


Rick


----------



## Tyl3r (Jun 26, 2013)

:O once I finish school (next year) I will start making some really nice looking enclosure as I have the money. At the moment though, I am a casual at maccas haha!! So I can still afford the animals  but just can't make the enclosures look the nicest (but still looking ok with the money I have, after all, I am not going to buy something I can't look after).


----------



## KristenJ (Jun 26, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> This is shaping up to be a $500+ project for some frogs.
> 
> 
> Rick



I did something similar to Rick.







Tyl3r said:


> :O once I finish school (next year) I will start making some really nice looking enclosure as I have the money. At the moment though, I am a casual at maccas haha!! So I can still afford the animals  but just can't make the enclosures look the nicest (but still looking ok with the money I have, after all, I am not going to buy something I can't look after).



Honestly though if you get a cheap fish tank, you could make a background for about $30. Its mostly the tank and the plants (and for some frogs, heating and UV) that break the budget


----------



## Tyl3r (Jun 26, 2013)

KristenJ said:


> I did something similar to Rick.
> 
> View attachment 291835
> 
> ...



I read you don't need heating or UV (unless growing plants) with spotted marsh frogs?


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 26, 2013)

Tyl3r said:


> I read you don't need heating or UV (unless growing plants) with spotted marsh frogs?



Dont need uv to grow plants, people just assume you do. Hydro growers dont use UV. You just need a 6500k fluro or led.


Rick


----------



## Tyl3r (Jun 26, 2013)

Is that just a normal aquarium fluro?


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 26, 2013)

Tyl3r said:


> Is that just a normal aquarium fluro?



Yep, or a normal daylight fluro. Just need to make sure its a 6500k. Sylvannia do a glow-lux (plant light) fluro that are reasonably cheap (i think around $15), no need to buy a uvb.


Rick


----------



## Tyl3r (Jun 26, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Yep, or a normal daylight fluro. Just need to make sure its a 6500k. Sylvannia do a glow-lux (plant light) fluro that are reasonably cheap (i think around $15), no need to buy a uvb.
> 
> 
> Rick



And a lot cheaper than a UV light. So all I need is a water area, land area, hiding places and plants? And of course, the frogs.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 26, 2013)

Tyl3r said:


> And a lot cheaper than a UV light. So all I need is a water area, land area, hiding places and plants? And of course, the frogs.



Yep. I have hides placed on the land and on the edge of the water so they can stay wet and hidden if they please.


Rick


----------



## Tyl3r (Jun 26, 2013)

No worries  What plants would you recommend for spotted marsh frogs?


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 26, 2013)

I have a maidenhair fern and some baby tears in mine. Pretty much any indoor plants should grow fine in there.

I just went to bunnings and looked at their "shadey places" range of plants, only needing low light makes them nice an easy to keep alive.


Rick


----------



## Tyl3r (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you Rick! You have been very helpful!  Very much appreciated. Thank you to everyone else that has helped as well


----------



## hnn17 (Jun 26, 2013)

why no one mention green tree frogs, great beginner frogs


----------



## Tyl3r (Jun 27, 2013)

Because I don't think they can live in the enclosure listed in the first post by me. What are there requirements hnn17?


----------

